# Something stuck in her throat ???



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

Amy my 3 mo. old doeling has started this cough, but its more like she's trying to bring something up kind of cough. Like a hair ball but goats don't get hair balls. This doesn't happen on a constant bases, only now an then. She is totally fine in all aspects. All I know is that when one of my dogs do it, I tell them to go get a drink, and that's, that. Could my little girl be having stomach problems ??? Not sure what to do at this point ??


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is she on pasture or in the barn?  How dry is it?  In the summer I would suspect she may be inhaling dust or hay if she is in the barn.  It may be hot and dry air.  I wouldn't suspect pneumonia this time of year and while it could be lung worm, they are not that common. 

Is she a new arrival or has she been there awhile?


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Two things come to mind.
Its just dust or maybe lung worm.
Have a fecal done and go from there


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 18, 2014)

At her age it may be coccidiosis.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 18, 2014)

I agree with the others, mostly anyway 

Where is she when she coughs? Is it wherever she happens to be or in a certain area? Do you have lots of snails or slugs where you live? 

She _could _have cocci, but I don't think that is why she is coughing. It is a good idea to have a fecal done anyway.

BUT with the lungworm, it requires a Baermanns float.... It is highly inaccurate, and can be costly depending on what lab you have to send it to. Most people will tell you to give them a dose of Ivermectin, if she stops coughing it was probably lungworm.

Are you able to get a video and post it? Knowing how the goat is coughing is a big thing. Given her age, she could also be coughing because she had some cud stuck in her throat.


----------



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

I've had her for 2 1/2 mos. now. She's in a barn, no pasture yet, but I do cut down branches for her and the other two doelings. Its been humid big time lately, and I keep them clean. She is do for a worming soon.


----------



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

I was thinking more on the side of (Having problems with bring up a cud), because she has reg. poop.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 18, 2014)

kinder said:


> I was thinking more on the side of (Having problems with bring up a cud), because she has reg. poop.


Not all internal parasites cause scours or dog logs. A goats could have a 2000 EPG  and a famacha score of E-5 and still have normal pellets


----------



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

So perhaps I should do up all of them for their worming sooner than later.??!!
P.S. What does it mean if they are constipated/ Pooping so called dog logs.??


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not saying you should worm them. I hope my post didn't come off as rude either  I think I get a little carried away 

Dog logs is goat poo that looks like dog poo, goats can get that from new feed, new forage, hay etc. It could also be from parasites.

I *ONLY* worm my goats if the fecal shows a parasite load (with 1 exception-lung worm), worming on a schedule causes parasites to become resistant to the dewormer. 

The type of wormer is very important too, there are different types of worms that require different wormers.   

Do you have a state lab? Our lab charges $10-15 for a Mcmasters method fecal test. ( I run my own)

If you have anymore questions, just ask


----------



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't find anything you said rude. I was looking up constipation here last week and couldn't find anything, so thank you for clarifying that for me. And actually all my goats were safe guarded in April and again in May just be for I picked them up. For some reason I thought they were do because my vet 1 mo. ago asked if I had stuff for worming and what, I told her Safe Guard for goats, because that's what the breeder used. I had to leave a message, and the vet hasn't called back. I'll feel like the fool if I'm over reacting. When and if I can find a microscope I would like to learn to do my own tests. I was watching her and once she did the cough thing and then she looked as if she was chewing something. Still want to talk to the vet.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 18, 2014)

Have fecals done, safe guard doesn't work against several species of parasites.


----------



## kinder (Jul 18, 2014)

Ya... to be safe that's what I want to do. I love my little rascals and I'm not willing to take any chances. Thank you all. AS soon as I know what is going on I'll up date.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2014)

SafeGuard...safe for the goat...safe for the worm  I agree with the fecal, but some goats just cough; they have very sensitive respiratory systems and dusty hay can send some into coughing fits that make you think they are dying.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2014)

Most of my goats have never had anything stronger than safeguard.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 18, 2014)

You're very lucky then. Around here cydectin and valbazen are about the only things that still do anything.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 19, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Most of my goats have never had anything stronger than safeguard.


x2


----------



## kinder (Aug 13, 2014)

Time sure dose fly.... Nothing in fecal test, just one of those things that make some one like my self over react and look like a fool....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 13, 2014)

Like babsbag said earlier , some goats are just coughers.  When we first got our goats we had one Katie that coughed a lot.  My wife was worried and got the vet to check her out.  Nothing wrong with her. Vet said some can be sensitive to the dust in the hay they eat.  Katie coughed until she kidded, then hardly ever coughed any more.

But, her kids were coughers. Didn't bother calling the vet this time.


----------



## kinder (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks !! She hardly dose it any more, still I'm glad to do right by her, it's been educational .


----------



## Bayou Frisco Farm (Aug 16, 2014)

If she skinner than usual or her eyelids are almost white cause she could have worms... If she is eating grass and hay, it could just be her having trouble regurgitating her cud...


----------

